# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  کار نکردن route ها در لاراول

## tuytoosh

سلام دوستان

من لاراول رو شروع کردم و به خوبی نصب شد

ولی route ها کار نمیکنن...

این روت کار میکنه : 


Route::get('/', function()
{
    return View::make('hello');
});

ولی این روت کار نمیکنه...

Route::get('/about', function(){
    return 'Hello world!';
});





فایل .htaccesss ام هم اینه :

<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
    <IfModule mod_negotiation.c>
        Options -MultiViews
    </IfModule>


    RewriteEngine On


    RewriteBase /public


    # Redirect Trailing Slashes...
    RewriteRule ^(.*)/$ /$1 [L,R=301]


    # Handle Front Controller...
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
    RewriteRule ^ index.php [L]
</IfModule>

----------


## rezakho

شما لوگوی لاراول رو توی صفحه مرورگرتون می بینید؟

----------


## tuytoosh

لوگو رو که وقتی میرم تو laravel/public میبینم...

laravel دایرکتوری اصلی لاراولمه. یه آموزش تصویری دارم میبینم که روت هاش همه از ریشه اصلی لاراول یعنی laravel/ آدرس دهی میشن.

برا من از public کار میکنه و مشکلی نداره .. یعنی laravel/public/about کار میکنه ولی laravel/about کار نمیکنه...

----------


## aliireza

> لوگو رو که وقتی میرم تو laravel/public میبینم...
> 
> laravel دایرکتوری اصلی لاراولمه. یه آموزش تصویری دارم میبینم که روت هاش همه از ریشه اصلی لاراول یعنی laravel/ آدرس دهی میشن.
> 
> برا من از public کار میکنه و مشکلی نداره .. یعنی laravel/public/about کار میکنه ولی laravel/about کار نمیکنه...


وقتی میرید تو مسیر laravel/public/about و مشکلی نداره یعنی مشکل از روت نیست. مشکل شما همون htaccess هستش
در مورد حذف public از مسیر هم باید بگم که مشکل با htaccess حل نمیشه. 
بهترین راه حلی که دیدم حذف پوشه public از پروژه و منتقل کردن محتویات اون به ریشه هستش. البته یه سری تنظیمات دیگه هم برای این کار باید انجام بدید.

----------


## tuytoosh

مرسی 
حل شد مشکلم 
تو این فایل "C:\wamp\bin\apache\apache2.4.9\conf\httpd.con  f" کد زیر رو اضافه کردم :




<VirtualHost *:80>
  ServerName laravel 
  DocumentRoot c:/wamp/www/laravel/public
</VirtualHost>

----------


## moalla

احتمالا شما فقط از wamp تنها استفاده میکنید!
چرا از کامپوزر استفاده نمیکنید؟ خودش پوشه public رو ریشه کار میگیره. کار باهاش اول ترسناک به نظر میاد بعدا خیلی دوست داشتنی میشه
البته برای بردنش روی سرور باز مشکلاتی که بالا گفتین هستن.
در ضمن در کنار استفاده از composer باز باید ومپ بخاطر دیتابیسش فعال باشه

----------


## raminroozdar

> احتمالا شما فقط از wamp تنها استفاده میکنید!
> چرا از کامپوزر استفاده نمیکنید؟ خودش پوشه public رو ریشه کار میگیره. کار باهاش اول ترسناک به نظر میاد بعدا خیلی دوست داشتنی میشه
> البته برای بردنش روی سرور باز مشکلاتی که بالا گفتین هستن.
> در ضمن در کنار استفاده از composer باز باید ومپ بخاطر دیتابیسش فعال باشه


سلام من تصاویر توی پروژه ام رو در لوکال با تابع public_path ریختم تو پوشه public->images ولی تو هاست واقعی چون public رو به public_html تغییر دادم به مشکل خوردم چون تابع public_path پوشه public رو میسازه و تصاویر رو میریزه داخل اون برای این مورد باید چیکار کنم

----------


## behzadamin12

با سلام دوست عزیز پیشنهاد میدم کل بحث route لاراول رو مطالعه کنید
https://jobteam.ir/ProductUser/77-Laravel-Routing

----------

